# No F***ing Half Term!!



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

They didn't mention that AT ALL!! In the scant amount of documentation I've had from UCF they have failed to mention that they don't do half term!! How can that be anything but discriminatory to people with children??


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 21, 2010)

I think your interpretation of discrimination needs looking at


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Why? It's assuming that people have no responsibilities other than uni. If they were open about it at interview or when you get your bits of paper at the beginning then fair enough but no-one has thus far mentioned it. It's just assumed you'll know and be ok with it somehow. 

Fuck em. I'm not going in.


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 21, 2010)

Might they have called it something else? At uni, our half term was euphamistically called "Reading Week".


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

mrsfran said:


> Might they have called it something else? At uni, our half term was euphamistically called "Reading Week".


 
I've just rung them up. She said they don't do half term. She reacted as if I was somehow an idiot for being bothered.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 21, 2010)

So you assumed the did half term and it's their fault.

Just don't go.  Problem solved.  It's an art degree ffs


----------



## zenie (Oct 21, 2010)

Most Uni's don't do half term IME! You get longer holidays instead....


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> So you assumed the did half term and it's their fault.


 
I assumed they did half term because they accept mature students who, more likely than not, are going to have children. If they mention it at least it gives the matures students with children a chance to m ake alternative arangement. To not even mention it is arrogant and thoughtless. And I don't think it's wrong to assume that an academic institution will do half term because every one I've been to so far has done so.


----------



## Santino (Oct 21, 2010)

No such thing as half-term in HE. Especially amusing when some students came in asking if there'd be a half term two weeks into the teaching term.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 21, 2010)

My job takes people with children and guess what?  They don't do half term either.

You made an assumption, it was wrong.  Deal with it.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

zenie said:


> Most Uni's don't do half term IME! You get longer holidays instead....


 
Really? I've only ever been to ones that do. I've been to Exeter, Plynouth and now Falmouth and this is the first one that hasn't done half term.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> My job takes people with children and guess what?  They don't do half term either.


 
Oh look, do fuck off. You at least know up front. My issue is that they don't even tell you.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes, Uni's dont do half terms; but I think madz is right in that it should be mentioned to mature students when they sign up as many do have childcare commitments.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 21, 2010)

They don't tell you you don't have a holiday.

what?


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Belushi said:


> Yes, Uni's dont do half terms; but I think madz is right in that it should be mentioned to mature students when they sign up as many do have childcare commitments.


 
Thank you. Seeing as the last 2 uni's I've been to have both structured their term dates alongside the schools (I assume to allow parents to be there for their kids) I don't think it makes me some kind of idiot to have thought this one would be no different. FM's just being an argumentative cock.


----------



## zenie (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Really? I've only ever been to ones that do. I've been to Exeter, Plynouth and now Falmouth and this is the first one that hasn't done half term.


 
Well that's my experience. They'll probably say they gave you term dates at starting, and that not mentioning there are no half terms, doesn't imply there will be. Bad english sorry.

It's your first year, taking a week off won't be a big deal if you need to


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 21, 2010)

You made an assumption, it was wrong. Hardly seems fair to blame the uni


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

zenie said:


> Well that's my experience. They'll probably say they gave you term dates at starting, and that not mentioning there are no half terms, doesn't imply there will be. Bad english sorry.
> 
> It's your first year, taking a week off won't be a big deal if you need to


 
I've already had a week off and missed a hand in due to all this shit with my grandaughter. But fuck it, I can't NOT take another week off. Or maybe I'll take the kids with me. Make a fucking point.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Thank you. Seeing as the last 2 uni's I've been to have both structured their term dates alongside the schools (I assume to allow parents to be there for their kids) I don't think it makes me some kind of idiot to have thought this one would be no different. FM's just being an argumentative cock.


 
bollocks am I 

Degree level course don't have half terms, at least none I know of.  I'm sorry you didn't know this and it's caused you inconvenience but don't try and make out its someone else's fault.  

"Oh by the way miss mature student who is supposed to be reasonably good at working shit out seeing as your about to start a degree, did we mention you don't have half terms?  Oh and there's no school uniform either."

Did you look at the course timetable?


----------



## zenie (Oct 21, 2010)

Get them out in the fields and earning their keep!


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 21, 2010)

bloody students


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

The rest of the students have come from FE, where they also have half terms. I doubt I'm going to be the only one who didn't realise the HE year is structured differently. So take your sarcasm and shove it up your arse FM.

And we haven't been given a course timetable.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 21, 2010)

Half-term ? I thought the term had only just started for uni students ? Feckless layabouts


----------



## Santino (Oct 21, 2010)

I hate sarcasm.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Half-term ? I thought the term had only just started for uni students ? Feckless layabouts


 
I only give a shit because my kids are off school from Friday and I haven't got a fucking clue what to do with them now.


----------



## Santino (Oct 21, 2010)

Are all half-terms on the same week? I seem to remember different schools in my area having their half-term a week later or earlier than us sometimes.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 21, 2010)

Never assume. It makes an ass of u and me. Or in this case, just u.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Santino said:


> Are all half-terms on the same week? I seem to remember different schools in my area having their half-term a week later or earlier than us sometimes.


 
Yes, they're all the same time here.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 21, 2010)

It was called 'reading week' at my uni.

Perhaps you have 'painting week' or 'colouring in week'?


----------



## the button (Oct 21, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> 'colouring in week'


----------



## Santino (Oct 21, 2010)

Reading week isn't half-term, or at least it wasn't last time I looked. It's a break between semesters, usually around February.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> It was called 'reading week' at my uni.
> 
> Perhaps you have 'painting week' or 'colouring in week'?


 
By 'reading week' do you mean, in essence, you got a week off?


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> I only give a shit because my kids are off school from Friday and I haven't got a fucking clue what to do with them now.


 
Lock them in the cellar


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 21, 2010)

No, we had a reading week and while most took it as a week off, it was intended for study and to give the lecturers a chance to do their own research.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 21, 2010)

As a music student, reading week generally meant a week of getting pissed / stoned etc.


----------



## Santino (Oct 21, 2010)

It's also a week for staff to mark all the assessments that were handed in during the previous semester.


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't remember getting a reading week or owt like that. The run-in to end of term made up for it, though. I didn't go for weeks.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> I only give a shit because my kids are off school from Friday and I haven't got a fucking clue what to do with them now.


 
Have they got any friends they could stay with on the days you are at uni ?


----------



## Belushi (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> I only give a shit because my kids are off school from Friday and I haven't got a fucking clue what to do with them now.


 
I just remembered that the Students Union at my uni used to organise a playscheme for the kids of students and staff during the schools half term - worth checking if anythings arranged at your place.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Belushi said:


> I just remembered that the Students Union at my uni used to organise a playscheme for the kids of students and staff during the schools half term - worth checking if anythings arranged at your place.


 
Yeah, I think I'll email them and ask what support is in place for maure students with kids.


----------



## pogofish (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Oh look, do fuck off. You at least know up front. My issue is that they don't even tell you.


 
Err.....

http://www.falmouth.ac.uk/1430/the-university-college-8/term-dates-79.html

They do.

Discuss it with your tutor/course head, IME Unis are normally quite happy sort out something with parents over childcare matters.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2010)

Is it a part-time course madz?


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Is it a part-time course madz?


 
No. Mon-Fri, 9.30 - 4.30.


----------



## keithy (Oct 21, 2010)

It won't matter too much if you can't go in for a week, or can only go in for part of the week. I didn't go in for a year and a half


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

keithy said:


> It won't matter too much if you can't go in for a week, or can only go in for part of the week. I didn't go in for a year and a half


 
I've just had a week off and missed a hand in. If I don't go in next week I'll have missed an entire project.

And they're really hot on attendance at the moment (which I'm hoping will change) because there's some govt thing going on with them trying to take away the studio spaces. They want us all in all the time to prove the spaces are needed apparently.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> No. Mon-Fri, 9.30 - 4.30.


That is rubbish then.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 21, 2010)

would you really expect them to say "by the way, there's no half-term"? really?


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Biddly said:


> That is rubbish then.


 
Totally rubbish. I thought going to art school was supposed to be easy


----------



## mincepie (Oct 21, 2010)

Reading week - I had this - on a course without any books!


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> would you really expect them to say "by the way, there's no half-term"? really?


 
Yes, I would. It's a significant change from what people know as the academic year. How is it going to hurt as part of the induction to say 'Btw you don't get half terms at HE'?

And the last 2 unis I've been to have BOTH structured their year to mirror the school year so it's not that daft to think that this one would as well.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Yes, I would. It's a significant change from what people know as the academic year. How is it going to hurt as part of the induction to say 'Btw you don't get half terms at HE'?
> 
> And the last 2 unis I've been to have BOTH structured their year to mirror the school year so it's not that daft to think that this one would as well.



But there's absolutely no reason to assume that universities are going to have the same term times as schools, they don't even have the same term dates amongst universities. Did you start uni on the same day as the schools started? (I think it's unlikely that you did, schools open at the beginning of september, unis mid to late september) 

They publish a timetable. If there's a break they put it in there, if not, there's no break. It's just a ridiculous expectation of any institution to expect them to emphasise that you don't have time off.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 21, 2010)

Uni is for adults, it's not bloody school.

They're not going to spoon feed you every bit of information. It's all there for you to find yourself.

Kinda like life really


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 21, 2010)

I have never had a half term at uni, first time I'd heard it exisited elsewhere.  Don't bother going in, they won't care, they only care about fees.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 21, 2010)

we had no half terms either. We did however have weeding weeks. They were rarely the same time as half terms though.

dave


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 21, 2010)

kained&able said:


> we had no half terms either. We did however have weeding weeks. They were rarely the same time as half terms though.
> 
> dave


 
Weeding as in gardening or smoking?


----------



## strung out (Oct 21, 2010)

i wouldn't expect half term/reading week at uni (when i was there, some modules had a week off in the middle of term, some didn't). if they never gave you any term dates, then i agree that's a bit shit.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, I don't think it' such a ridiculous expactation. They're happy enough to point out other differences between FE and HE so why not this one?

I'll either ring them or go in on Monday and tell them I won't be in for the rest of the week due to having kids. If they get arsey tough fucking shit.


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm sure it's a pain in the arse for you Madz, but I don't see they are really to blame. Don't see why some responses seem truimphant at your woe here though.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Well, I don't think it' such a ridiculous expactation. They're happy enough to point out other differences between FE and HE so why not this one?
> 
> I'll either ring them or go in on Monday and tell them I won't be in for the rest of the week due to having kids. If they get arsey tough fucking shit.


 

What a brilliant attitude. You're not switched on enough to check the term dates, but it's all their fault and you're going to go in throwing your weight around.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Yelkcub said:


> I'm sure it's a pain in the arse for you Madz, but I don't see they are really to blame.



All I'm asking for is to be told the term dates don't mirror the school ones - they take people with kids so they should make some information more available IMO



> Don't see why some responses seem truimphant at your woe here though.


 
Because the place is full of pin-dicked inadequates who get a hard on when someone else is having a difficult time with something


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2010)

Yelkcub said:


> I'm sure it's a pain in the arse for you Madz, but I don't see they are really to blame.


 
Yeah, this is right I'm afraid madz.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> What a brilliant attitude. You're not switched on enough to check the term dates, but it's all their fault and you're going to go in throwing your weight around.


 
I did check the term dates. I thought they might do different half term dates for different faculties so would leave it up to the tutors to inform us when ours was.All the different faculties ahve different start dates etc.

 Not going in because I have to care for my kids is hardly 'throwing my weight around' is it?


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 21, 2010)

The thing is madz, they publish the term times on the website, as linked above. So it's not like they aren't telling you.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

I give up.


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> All I'm asking for is to be told the term dates don't mirror the school ones - they take people with kids so they should make some information more available IMO
> 
> 
> 
> *Because the place is full of pin-dicked inadequates who get a hard on when someone else is having a difficult time with something *



I think your understandable upset is skewing your judgement on what's reasonable. If they'd known about your assumption it would be reasonable to expect them to forewarn you were incorrect, but other than that your are expecting them to second guess your assumption by assessing your personal circumstances, no?

The bolded bit is very funny btw!


----------



## kained&able (Oct 21, 2010)

WouldBe said:


> Weeding as in gardening or smoking?


 
the former


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 21, 2010)

lol


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> I did check the term dates. I thought they might do different half term dates for different faculties so would leave it up to the tutors to inform us when ours was.All the different faculties ahve different start dates etc.



EH?!! You checked the term dates, there was no mention of half term, so rather than think, well, maybe, you know, they don't have half term (which in any case, in all probability would've fallen outside of the dates of your kids half-term), you assumed they were going to tell you later?



> Not going in because I have to care for my kids is hardly 'throwing my weight around' is it?



No, go in or don't go in, it's up to you. That's fine. It's the level of outrage and "if they get arsey then tough fucking shit" that indicates the "throwing your weight around" aspect.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> I give up.


 
could it be that everyone thinks you're wrong, and being unreasonable, because you are, in fact, wrong and being unreasonable?


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> could it be that everyone thinks you're wrong, and being unreasonable, because you are, in fact, wrong and being unreasonable?


 
Not everyone thinks I'm wrong though.

It's interesting that there's a few people on this thread who I've been entirely supportive of with the various shit they're going through but who take every opportunity to be a sneering cunt to me. I shan't bother with them any more


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Not everyone thinks I'm wrong though.


 
1 person. 1 person out of 70 posts has said unis should advise mature students that there's no half term.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> 1 person. 1 person out of 70 posts has said unis should advise mature students that there's no half term.


 
I'm not just talking about Urban.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 21, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> could it be that everyone thinks you're wrong, and being unreasonable, because you are, in fact, wrong and being unreasonable?


 
that's crazy talk

and I'm not being a sneery cunt here, if that was directed at me madz.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> that's crazy talk
> 
> and I'm not being a sneery cunt here, if that was directed at me madz.


 
Not just you but yeah, you're included in that. Can't be arsed with you anymore, I have enough going on without fielding sarcastic shit the likes of what you post.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 21, 2010)

sigh

I've been a student and I am a parent yet I don't agree with you.  Good enough?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Not everyone thinks I'm wrong though.
> 
> It's interesting that there's a few people on this thread who I've been entirely supportive of with the various shit they're going through but who take every opportunity to be a sneering cunt to me. I shan't bother with them any more


 
get a grip. You've started a thread claiming to be discriminated against because your uni doesn't do half-term ffs.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> I'm not just talking about Urban.



IRL people aren't objective.


----------



## keithy (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> I've just had a week off and missed a hand in. If I don't go in next week I'll have missed an entire project.
> 
> And they're really hot on attendance at the moment (which I'm hoping will change) because there's some govt thing going on with them trying to take away the studio spaces. They want us all in all the time to prove the spaces are needed apparently.


 
Yeah, that sounds a lot more tricky. Go and find Joe to broach the subject? Say you didn't realise and that this once you have no option but to miss some time? I think it would be better to just advise them now so they know that you take it seriously and don't just assume it's ok to not come in. They are dead sensitive in the first few weeks innit


----------



## kained&able (Oct 21, 2010)

at our uni at the start of the year we got a timetable and term dates for the course

Did you not get that or a place on the web/intranet to look that stuff up?


dave


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Not everyone thinks I'm wrong though.
> 
> It's interesting that there's a few people on this thread who I've been entirely supportive of with the various shit they're going through but who take every opportunity to be a sneering cunt to me. I shan't bother with them any more


 
I don't think this thread is about any other issue than the one it is about. You are quite clearly wrong in this case to be mad at the uni, and checking the term dates has proven to be really rather easy. I don't quite see how you being supportive of other posters can change you being wrong. 
I haven't noticed sneering as such, I think some people are just a bit flabbergasted at your complete outrage over something that is fairly clear and reasonable.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

kained&able said:


> at our uni at the start of the year we got a timetable and term dates for the course
> 
> Did you not get that or a place on the web/intranet to look that stuff up?
> 
> ...


 
I didn't get a timetable. We don't have them afaik. I had to phone up today to find out where on the intranet the term dates are. They're under Quality and Standards. I guess I'm thick for not working that out as well.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

keithy said:


> Yeah, that sounds a lot more tricky. Go and find Joe to broach the subject? Say you didn't realise and that this once you have no option but to miss some time? I think it would be better to just advise them now so they know that you take it seriously and don't just assume it's ok to not come in. They are dead sensitive in the first few weeks innit


 
Yeah, Joe was really sweet when I was blubbing down the phone the other day . Maybe I should try and get there tomorrow before the kids break up.

It's a shit fucking project anyway. I nearly fell out with the tutor when he gave it to us. It was Roger and I just kept saying 'Why? Tell me _why'  _


----------



## keithy (Oct 21, 2010)

I think the timetable isn't a timetable as such but is one of the many many pieces of crap they send you through the post before you start, and you have to have it to claim the student finance boswollox :s iirc. It's just a list really. 

It's just a misunderstanding innit, doesn't mean you're stupid or owt. You're not the only one that makes the assumption that there will be a half term.


----------



## keithy (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Yeah, Joe was really sweet when I was blubbing down the phone the other day . Maybe I should try and get there tomorrow before the kids break up.
> 
> It's a shit fucking project anyway. I nearly fell out with the tutor when he gave it to us. It was Roger and I just kept saying 'Why? Tell me _why'  _



haha... which project is it? lemme guess... is it that stupid one where they give you a painting or somesuch and you have to make a new version of it? You'll laugh when I tell you what I did for that


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

keithy said:


> I think the timetable isn't a timetable as such but is one of the many many pieces of crap they send you through the post before you start, and you have to have it to claim the student finance boswollox :s iirc. It's just a list really.
> 
> It's just a misunderstanding innit, doesn't mean you're stupid or owt. You're not the only one that makes the assumption that there will be a half term.


 
I've never had a list or anything  I've had hardly any paperwork off them tbf. I think they might be cracking a bit under the strain of incorporating Dartington and being given 100 extra places. They don't even have enough beds for the people paying for halls. Loads of them are having to room share in hastily purchased bunk beds.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 21, 2010)

I want a bun bed now. With jam.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

keithy said:


> haha... which project is it? lemme guess... is it that stupid one where they give you a painting or somesuch and you have to make a new version of it? You'll laugh when I tell you what I did for that


 
No, they haven't give us that one despite saying they would. This one is about getting two objects and combining them. He was talking about a pineapple and a jacket. I had an old rusty hook and a cow bone and he was saying 'Well, you could imagine the bone was cut in half and had the hook coming out of it' which is what prompted me to keep saying, 'But why??' Then I told him that all the projects we've been given so far have been too masculine and asked him why the whole faculty was male  Maybe it _would _be best if I stayed away 

What did you do for the painting one?


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I want a bun bed now. With jam.


 
Don't mock the AFFLICTED


----------



## grit (Oct 21, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> get a grip. You've started a thread claiming to be discriminated against because your uni doesn't do half-term ffs.


 
Pretty much, its a ridiculous claim and quite a common one on urban. Reminds me of someone trying to claim their human rights were being infringed by their boss telling them they could not repeat information that was shared in a meeting


----------



## nick h. (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't see the problem - the au pair can look after the kids. You do have an au pair, don't you?  You shouldn't have kids if you can't afford them.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 21, 2010)

nick h. said:


> I don't see the problem - the au pair can look after the kids. You do have an au pair, don't you?  You shouldn't have kids if you can't afford them.


 
*pulls up deckchair.





On another note, I didnt have half terms at either of my uni's madz. Its not uncommon...... I could understand you being a bit annoyed if you'd been there a year or 2 already and had half terms in those years, but they'd stopped them and not anounced them. 

But if its your first year at the uni, then really it is your responsibility to check the holiday dates...... Just explain it to your tutor, and dont go it, it'll be fine..... You're studying art iirc aint you? The tutor will probably take a half term himself.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

sim667 said:


> *pulls up deckchair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The. Last. Two. Unis. I've. Been. To. Have. Had. Half. Term.

Maybe if I keep saying it some twat will actually fucking read it.


----------



## grit (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> The. Last. Two. Unis. I've. Been. To. Have. Had. Half. Term.
> 
> Maybe if I keep saying it some twat will actually fucking read it.


 
And this one doesnt..... there is a moral in here somewhere. 

Read your fucking timetable.


----------



## strung out (Oct 21, 2010)

but. many/most. unis. don't.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

strung out said:


> but. many/most. unis. don't.


 
Well, I know that now. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> The. Last. Two. Unis. I've. Been. To. Have. Had. Half. Term.
> 
> Maybe if I keep saying it some twat will actually fucking read it.


 
Different. Unis. Have. Different. Academic. Years.


Basically learn the lesson


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Different. Unis. Have. Different. Academic. Years.
> 
> 
> Basically learn the lesson



Well, I know that now. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> The. Last. Two. Unis. I've. Been. To. Have. Had. Half. Term.
> 
> Maybe if I keep saying it some twat will actually fucking read it.


 
I've read it and both my degrees had 'reading week' once a term, but if I'd not been told either way that wouldn't make me assume there was one and it was of specific importance to me, I'd have asked.

But it's a small mistake and you are where you are. Solutions rather than blame but if you need leniency from the uni, I think accepting culpability would be a starter for ten.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Culpability


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Culpability


 
Yes?


----------



## N_igma (Oct 21, 2010)

Get a job ya scrounger.


----------



## Thora (Oct 21, 2010)

Aren't your children secondary school age?


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes, thora, they are. Relevance?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 21, 2010)

Are they not OK at home on their own then?

Or are they likely to kill each other/burn the house down?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 21, 2010)

i suppose the relevence is that kids of secondary school age can usually look aftre themselves in the half term? my kids manage just fine


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

The youngest has only just turned 12. I'm not leaving him on his own, on a farm from 8.30 am till 5.30pm for 5 days.

Call me old fashioned.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> The youngest has only just turned 12. I'm not leaving him on his own, on a farm from 8.30 am till 5.30pm for 5 days.
> 
> Call me old fashioned.


 
Actually in the olden days children were allowed roam the fields on their own!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 21, 2010)

can't the older ones keep an eye on him? fwiw my 12 year olds have all been just fine...don't you have any vacation care facilities you can put him into, i'm sure he'll hate it but its the sort of thing that working mums have to do all the time...either that or train their kids to keep themselves safe..


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Here we go......


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 21, 2010)

here we go what? hes 12,yes? its daytime hours not even nights? you live in the country? he has elder brothers and a dad close by, i don't see the problem 

what danger is he likely to be in?


----------



## N_igma (Oct 21, 2010)

ice-is-forming said:


> here we go what? hes 12,yes? its daytime hours not even nights? you live in the country? he has elder brothers and a dad close by, i don't see the problem
> 
> what danger is he likely to be in?


 
Knaves and vagabonds.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Oh look, do fuck off. You at least know up front. My issue is that they don't even tell you.


Did you ask?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 21, 2010)

dragons?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 21, 2010)

madz? are the kids worried about being left alone?


----------



## Santino (Oct 21, 2010)

I look forward to the massive spat when madzone leaves her kids alone and one of them gets injured.


----------



## keithy (Oct 21, 2010)

I love that everyone had a go at madz for making assumptions, but now it's turned into people making assumptions about her situation at home


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

keithy said:


> I love that everyone had a go at madz for making assumptions, but now it's turned into people making assumptions about her situation at home


 
Innit. I just ignore the childless childcare experts. I'm not leaving two kids on their own (one only just 12) for the whole school week. Imagine if the house burned down or one of them cut themselves seriously. I'd be called all the fucking names under the sun for leaving two kids on their own while I 'swanned off' to uni.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm afraid I didn't find Leeds met cut Swarthy much slack over childcare when I was in hospital and Dara was there for three weeks. He had to act as substitute carer for my boys and they wouldn't actually accept it as an "extenuating circumstance" because a letter from me explaining this wasn't enough, however, it was not a medical matter either so wasn't q sure whether a doctors note would help. (This is quite apart from also not thinking paternity leave might matter either)
They're supposed to have all this flexibility for carers and parents and it just didn't materialize.
Are there any playschemes round your way?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 21, 2010)

but you'd be there in the morning and home at tea time? i'm not childless, i have 4 kids, kids can get injured wether your there or not ...i'v had to leave mine alone a lot cos of work and now they get to be alone for 24 hours at a time cos of my shifts....i worried about it at first but nothing has ever happened and i feel ok with it now....i mean even when i am home they may be  out and i may not see them all day anyway.

sorry madz, not having a go, you know your kids best


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes, I do know my kids best - which is precisely why I'm not leaving them on their own. If they get injured when I'm here I can drive them to the hospital. If they get injured when I'm not?....

And I don't know where you get this brothers thing. I have 2 kids at home with me. They can't fucking stand each other and there's no way the 12 yr old will do what the 14 yr old tells him. I also don't trust the 14 yr old not to try to fuck him up. So, if you don't mind backing the fuck off I'm not leaving my kids at home for 8+ hrs a day on a farm in the middle of fucking nowhere for 5 days. Ok?


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Anyway - back to the important stuff - Keithy tell me what you did with that painting


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 21, 2010)

so do you have any community vacation care programmes you could use?


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

No.


----------



## Thora (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Yes, thora, they are. Relevance?


 
I just remember being at home in the holidays once in secondary school, too old for childcare or playschemes.


----------



## keithy (Oct 21, 2010)

oh oh oh - well I got that one of a man and his wife in the grounds of their home. I was like... ah fuck off. So I basically decided to go round and do portraits of people and get them to give payment of their choice, and then the quality of the portrait would depend on how much they paid. T'was funnier than it sounds 

I'm not surprised the tutors dint like me tbh


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Thora said:


> I just remember being at home in the holidays once in secondary school, too old for childcare or playschemes.


 
Good for you.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

keithy said:


> oh oh oh - well I got that one of a man and his wife in the grounds of their home. I was like... ah fuck off. So I basically decided to go round and do portraits of people and get them to give payment of their choice, and then the quality of the portrait would depend on how much they paid. T'was funnier than it sounds
> 
> I'm not surprised the tutors dint like me tbh





I get the feeling they don't much like women full stop.


----------



## Thora (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Good for you.


 
You asked what the relevance was.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Thora said:


> You asked what the relevance was.


 
And, like I say. Good for you. It's not an appropriate solution in this instance.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 21, 2010)

Where I live lots of the schools have different times for half-term, not all schools are in the LEA. This is wonderful for teachers who have children who are in different schools from their teacher parents. There is also the problem of schools having different starting and finishing times - once again as a result of their 'freedom' from the LEA as a result of being Foundation Schools. Once again this is difficult for teacher parents whose children are perhaps in a different sector Primary/Infant/Secondary from their parents.

I don't think the local university has half-term holidays, but if it did, it would not be possible to co-ordinate with all of the schools half-terms.

By the way Madzone, that project of combining two dissimilar objects is a very old one and has been used in schools as well as colleges. It is an introduction to Surrealism and doesn't have to be male oriented. A cow bone and a hook doesn't seem very promising though, I would change one of them.

 Why can't they let you work at home for a week? Just fill your up your space at college with clutter and leave a jacket on the back of a chair for a week as if you had just popped out for a coffee. (A friend of mine did this at work one Friday lunchtime so that he could catch a plane to Ireland for the weekend. On the Monday nobody had noticed).


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 21, 2010)

Is there anyway you may be able to bring them in class with you?
Surely they can give you a week off? Half term is a bit of a pain since it doesn't correlate to uni times.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Where I live lots of the schools have different times for half-term, not all schools are in the LEA. This is wonderful for teachers who have children who are in different schools from their teacher parents. There is also the problem of schools having different starting and finishing times - once again as a result of their 'freedom' from the LEA as a result of being Foundation Schools. Once again this is difficult for teacher parents whose children are perhaps in a different sector Primary/Infant/Secondary from their parents.
> 
> I don't think the local university has half-term holidays, but if it did, it would not be possible to co-ordinate with all of the schools half-terms.
> 
> By the way Madzone, that project of combining two dissimilar objects is a very old one and has been used in schools as well as colleges. It is an introduction to Surrealism and doesn't have to be male oriented. A cow bone and a hook doesn't seem very promising though, I would change one of them. Why can't they let you work at home for a week, just fill your up your space at college with clutter and leave a jacket on the back of a chair for a week as if you had just popped out for a coffee. (A friend of mine did this at work one Friday lunchtime so that he could catch a plane to Ireland for the weekend. On the Monday nobody had noticed).


 
You have to sign in. They also do registers in the studio.

The half terms round here are all at the same time.

eta - regarding the objects they just told us to bring in two objects, they didn't say what for.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> Is there anyway you may be able to bring them in class with you?
> Surely they can give you a week off? Half term is a bit of a pain since it doesn't correlate to uni times.



I've already had this week off due to stress. The current project is two weeks long so it would mean I would miss it. I can't take them in with me to the studio.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry if I haven't read the whole thread, is there a student rep on your course or a mature student rep who could help you talk to them - it looks like you've got to stay at home unless you can think of anyone to have the kids?
I can see art being more "hands on" than just lectures which can be caught up on.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 21, 2010)

.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> Sorry if I haven't read the whole thread, is there a student rep on your course or a mature student rep who could help you talk to them - it looks like you've got to stay at home unless you can think of anyone to have the kids?
> I can see art being more "hands on" than just lectures which can be caught up on.


 
We only have one lecture a week. the rest of the time is studio practice. I can imagine there's all sorts of H&S stuff about having kids in the studios and quite rightly so really.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

ice-is-forming said:


> .


 
Well, I dunno. I was hoping the Urban Experts would be able to tell me.


----------



## Thora (Oct 21, 2010)

Find a childminder who'll take them for the week?  Since they're over 8 they won't count in the childminder's numbers so she'd be free to take them on as extras even if she didn't have any official spaces.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 21, 2010)

Shit, I hadn't thought about differing holidays if I go to uni. Bit of a nightmare init? No family or friends able to help? Be a shame to miss a whole project.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 21, 2010)

nothings gonna be 100% ideal tho...you're just gonna have to muddle through *shrug* 

they have a dad that can help ?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> You have to sign in. They also do registers in the studio.
> 
> The half terms round here are all at the same time.


 
Dammit, this requires even more devious thought. Could one of your Surreal objects be a 12 year old boy? You could combine him with a cow bone or a hook but you would need him there to be drawn or painted. The fourteen year old might be hard to find an occupation for though. Could he be in the College library on a computer perhaps? Hmmm


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

ice-is-forming said:


> nothings gonna be 100% ideal tho...you're just gonna have to muddle through *shrug*
> 
> they have a dad that can help ?


 
They have a dad that _works_.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Clair De Lune said:


> Shit, I hadn't thought about differing holidays if I go to uni. Bit of a nightmare init? No family or friends able to help? Be a shame to miss a whole project.


 
My parents are poorly atm and they're the only ones the kids could go to...

You hadn't considered the holidays might be different? You must be as big a twat as I am


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Thora said:


> Find a childminder who'll take them for the week?  Since they're over 8 they won't count in the childminder's numbers so she'd be free to take them on as extras even if she didn't have any official spaces.


 
And where am I supposd to find the money for that?


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> My parents are poorly atm and they're the only ones the kids could go to...
> 
> You hadn't considered the holidays might be different? You must be as big a twat as I am




 init


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Clair De Lune said:


> init


 
I just told mr madz I don't get half term. He looked really confused and said ' But you did at the last two places...'

Blimey, all us thickos together.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> And where am I supposd to find the money for that?


 
Are there any bursaries you may be able to get or college hardship funds?


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> Are there any bursaries you may be able to get or college hardship funds?


 
By Monday?


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> I just told mr madz I don't get half term. He looked really confused and said ' But you did at the last two places...'
> 
> Blimey, all us thickos together.


 
Shame they don't have half term schemes round by you. I have never used one but mini lune came home with a few flyers for woodland craft playschemes and one in the local community centre where they play games and do art.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> By Monday?


 
I dunno really how fast they work-- I take it you're not getting a student loan-- or are you?


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Clair De Lune said:


> Shame they don't have half term schemes round by you. I have never used one but mini lune came home with a few flyers for woodland craft playschemes and one in the local community centre where they play games and do art.


 
They've done activity schemes where they go fishing and that but they're only half days and it's £10 - 15 each for the day. You have to pick them up and drop them off at various places as well. It's more to stop them getting bored for a couple of hours a day than a childcare scheme.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> I dunno really how fast they work-- I take it you're not getting a student loan-- or are you?


 
Of course I'm getting a student loan


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> They've done activity schemes where they go fishing and that but they're only half days and it's £10 - 15 each for the day. You have to pick them up and drop them off at various places as well. It's more to stop them getting bored for a couple of hours a day than a childcare scheme.


 
Ah that's bollocks. Here they are only £2 a day, know a few working mums who use them. Wish I coul send both of mine for a day off tbh


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 21, 2010)

what about asking your kids friends mums? if they work too then they may have some ideas and if they don't then perhaps you can utalise them?


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

ice-is-forming said:


> what about asking your kids friends mums? if they work too then they may have some ideas and if they don't then perhaps you can utalise them?


 
No thanks.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 21, 2010)

Clair De Lune said:


> Ah that's bollocks. Here they are only £2 a day, know a few working mums who use them. Wish I coul send both of mine for a day off tbh


 
Is that all?
I'm having to pay £17 a day for playscheme (tbf that would be a long day) then shell out extra for a 1:1 if I want my son to go for longer than they'll fund!


----------



## Thora (Oct 21, 2010)

You aren't half negative!  Just quit your degree and stay at home then.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Thora said:


> You aren't half negative!  Just quit your degree and stay at home then.


 
Yeah, I'll do that 

People come up with the most shit suggestions and then if you don't want to take them up on it you're being negative


----------



## strung out (Oct 21, 2010)

well it seems you've already made up your mind what you're going to do, so i don't know why you bothered starting a thread


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

strung out said:


> well it seems you've already made up your mind what you're going to do, so i don't know why you bothered starting a thread


 
Errr......

Have you read the OP?

As usual a number of people have offered (shit) advice on a thread that wasn't asking for it. I made my intentions quite clear by the bottom of page one. I''ll go in on Monday and tell them I can't attend because I have children who are on half term.


----------



## strung out (Oct 21, 2010)

excellent. good luck with that then


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

I'll tell you what _is _amusing...


The people on this thread who have been to unis where they don't do half term have just assumed the one I'm at won't either. However, I've been to two separate unis that DO have half term but it's wrong of me to assume this one will be the same.

Classic fucking Urban


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2010)

You're fucking priceless.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 21, 2010)

NVP said:


> You're fucking priceless.


Proper internet forum poster.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

*Gets notebook out to tick them off the list as they appear*


----------



## strung out (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> I'll tell you what _is _amusing...
> 
> 
> The people on this thread who have been to unis where they don't do half term have just assumed the one I'm at won't either. However, I've been to two separate unis that DO have half term but it's wrong of me to assume this one will be the same.
> ...


 
when i went to uni, i'd heard of friends and family who had 'reading weeks', so when i started, i asked my tutors if we did or not. i go told that no we didn't. you often find that if you ask questions, you get given useful answers


----------



## Fingers (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> I'll tell you what _is _amusing...
> 
> 
> The people on this thread who have been to unis where they don't do half term have just assumed the one I'm at won't either. However, I've been to two separate unis that DO have half term but it's wrong of me to assume this one will be the same.
> ...



Personally I am one for checking term times, and if I have fucked up, admit it and move on.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

strung out said:


> when i went to uni, i'd heard of friends and family who had 'reading weeks', so when i started, i asked my tutors if we did or not. i go told that no we didn't. you often find that if you ask questions, you get given useful answers


 
Jesus, Mary and all the fucking saints 

The last TWO unis I've been to  (the last one which I only left in JUNE this year) have BOTH had a break to coincide with the kids half term so it's fair enought to thnk this one wouldn't be any different.

Jeeeeezuz!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 21, 2010)

As you're going in on Monday to tell them why you can't come in for the week, could you ask while you're there if there was a way you could do the project at home?


----------



## grit (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> s fair enought to thnk this one wouldn't be any different.
> 
> Jeeeeezuz!


 
Even so, I think what people are surprised at here is that you didn't read the timetable.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

grit said:


> Even so, I think what people are surprised at here is that you didn't read the timetable.


 
And again...

What timetable?


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

zoooo said:


> As you're going in on Monday to tell them why you can't come in for the week, could you ask while you're there if there was a way you could do the project at home?


 
I'll do as much as I can at home but we have to have group crits and display our work.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> And again...
> 
> What timetable?



The one on the website or you could have asked the tutor. All this fucking up and trying to find someone else to blame does my nut in.  Just accept it was your responsibility to find out adn arrange adequate care for you kids  and no one elses.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Fingers said:


> The one on the website or you could have asked the tutor. All this fucking up and trying to find someone else to blame does my nut in.  Just accept it was your responsibility to find out adn arrange adequate care for you kids  and no one elses.


 
What timetable on the website? Do you mean term dates?


----------



## Fingers (Oct 21, 2010)

The one that was linked earlier that clearly stated that there were no half terms.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 21, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> Is that all?
> I'm having to pay £17 a day for playscheme (tbf that would be a long day) then shell out extra for a 1:1 if I want my son to go for longer than they'll fund!


 
Yeah, I thought it was pleasantly cheap!  A lot of them have parent volunteers and the school help to arrange police checks on anyone who wants to volunteer.

Madz I appreciate your position is difficult but I don't think that gives you the excuse to be quite so rude to people offering suggestions


----------



## N_igma (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> What timetable on the website? Do you mean term dates?


 
Well there's bound to be a term timetable somewhere on your course website or pinned on the wall of your department building somewhere.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Well there's bound to be a term timetable somewhere on your course website or pinned on the wall of your department building somewhere.


 
Do you mean term dates?


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Clair De Lune said:


> Yeah, I thought it was pleasantly cheap!  A lot of them have parent volunteers and the school help to arrange police checks on anyone who wants to volunteer.
> 
> Madz I appreciate your position is difficult but I don't think that gives you the excuse to be quite so rude to people offering suggestions


 
I haven't been as rude as I felt like being. People aren't being helpful, they're being fucking obtuse. The main point being I didn't ASK for any of their stupid fucking suggestions anyway!


----------



## N_igma (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Do you mean term dates?


 
I mean a timetable for the class that you're taking, giving you the times and dates of all classes in that term.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

N_igma said:


> I mean a timetable for the class that you're taking, giving you the times and dates of all classes in that term.


 
We don't have a timetable.

There are term dates published on the website but we don't have a timetable.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> I haven't been as rude as I felt like being. People aren't being helpful, they're being fucking obtuse. The main point being I didn't ASK for any of their stupid fucing suggestions anyway¬!



Rather a lot of the suggestions were met with a lot of hostility tbf.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Fingers said:


> Rather a lot of the suggestions were met with a lot of hostility tbf.


 
If you have a problem with any of them I suggest you use the report post fucntion.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> We don't have a timetable.
> 
> There are term dates published on the website but we don't have a timetable.


 
So how do you know when your classes are? Anyway it's an art degree ffs, it's not the end of the world for missing one week.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

N_igma said:


> So how do you know when your classes are? Anyway it's an art degree ffs, it's not the end of the world for missing one week.


 
Threads like this on urban are like a snake eating its tail  We have a studio space. We turn up at the studio space. At the moment we're being given  projects to complete within 2 weeks. I've already had this week off due to stress so if I miss next week as well I'll have missed a whole project.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> If you have a problem with any of them I suggest you use the report post fucntion.



Good lord  Get a grip, i will reiterate, you are an adult and it is your responsibility to check when you are suppose to be in uni or not.  Having a hissy fit and trying to blame the uni for your shortcoming smacks of someone who needs to grow up a bit.

I will bail out of this thread at this point before i get annoyed about the creeping 'blame culture'


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Threads like this on urban are like a snake eating its tail  We have a studio space. We turn up at the studio space. At the moment we're being given  projects to complete within 2 weeks. I've already had this week off due to stress so if I miss next week as well I'll have missed a whole project.


 
i thought creative types thrived on stress.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Fingers said:


> Good lord  Get a grip, i will reiterate, you are an adult and it is your responsibility to check when you are suppose to be in uni or not.  Having a hissy fit and trying to blame the uni for your shortcoming smacks of someone who needs to grow up a bit.
> 
> I will bail out of this thread at this point before i get annoyed about the creeping 'blame culture'


 
Yes, I'm thinking about suing them for the distress caused.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought creative types thrived on stress.


 
My grandaughter is being put up for adoption. Not the kind of stress anyone thrives on I think.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Yes, I'm thinking about suing them for the distress caused.


 
haha 

money to burn?


----------



## N_igma (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Threads like this on urban are like a snake eating its tail  We have a studio space. We turn up at the studio space. At the moment we're being given  projects to complete within 2 weeks. I've already had this week off due to stress so if I miss next week as well I'll have missed a whole project.





I know art degrees are mickey mouse courses but that takes the fucking biscuit.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

N_igma said:


> I know art degrees are mickey mouse courses but that takes the fucking biscuit.


 
In what way?


----------



## N_igma (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> In what way?


 
You just turn up at the studio whenever you want to work on projects? Where's the structure?


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

N_igma said:


> You just turn up at the studio whenever you want to work on projects? Where's the structure?


 
What's wrong with being self directed? You still have to do the work  You don't turn up when you want (not in theory anyway)You go into your studio between 9.30 and 4.30 Mon-Fri.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> What's wrong with being self directed? You still have to do the work  You don't turn up when you want (not in theory anyway)You go into your studio between 9.30 and 4.30 Mon-Fri.


 
Oh so you do have a schedule then?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 21, 2010)

N_igma said:


> I know art degrees are mickey mouse courses but that takes the fucking biscuit.


 
No you are getting Fine Art mixed up with Graphics. Madzone is doing Fine Art. Micky Mouse would be part of a graphics course. It would be a risky course to run though. Disney are very hot on copyright and employ lots of lawyers.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Oh so you do have a schedule then?


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

Anyway as amusing as all this has been I'm going to put my pyjamas on and go to rehearsal


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 21, 2010)

And so it goes, round and round.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 21, 2010)

Without any self direction.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 21, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha
> 
> money to burn?


 
I am assuming that she was joking. Tell me she was joking please.


----------



## grit (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> We don't have a timetable.
> 
> There are term dates published on the website but we don't have a timetable.


 
Didnt read them either then.


----------



## strung out (Oct 21, 2010)

so if you didn't want any suggestions on solutions, and you're not prepared to hear people telling you that it's fairly normal for unis not to have a half term, why the fuck did you make the thread? to have a load of people nodding and agreeing about how hard done by you are? or just so you can get angry at people and tell them to piss off?


----------



## sim667 (Oct 21, 2010)

N_igma said:


> You just turn up at the studio whenever you want to work on projects? Where's the structure?


 
Not all art degrees. Some are.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 21, 2010)

My college course followed most half term holidays, but not _all_ of them  and I do remember suddenly being presented with the fact that I was supposed to be in on a week, when I just couldn't....virtually all of my tutors were parents too, though (two of them, new ones  ) so I felt worse for them, tbf. Was just a neccessary week off for me, which they understood, no prob. *shrug*

I had far more trouble trying to find regular, weekly after school care where I thought there was none (for my daughter, at least) when my ex continually messed me about with agreed childcare arrangements, so much so that I thought I might have to give up my course. 
I fucking found em in the end, tbf  and it cost me a tenner a week. Sounds like fuck all, but was a lot to me for a day a week, when I was doing the same for him  worth it though!  

Fucking hell madz - tell em you can't come in cos you have the kids and have another week off - dunno why you're stressing - they won't give a fuck, nothing they can say to that! Get the work if you want and do it over the week.. Alternatively FIND ANOTHER WAY. There IS always another way! You know that already, ffs!


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Really? I've only ever been to ones that do. I've been to Exeter, Plynouth and now Falmouth and this is the first one that hasn't done half term.


 
My current uni has 3x8 week terms. 

With no half terms.

This is because during every single second of spare holiday, every single bedroom in every single college is jam-packed with embarrassingly rich American and Japanese students, who come for 'summer schools' (aka remarkably expensive language / generic modules that fill college coffers BEAUTIFULLY).


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 21, 2010)

Ah.

I see this is page 6.


----------



## strung out (Oct 21, 2010)

9


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't get half term or reading week either. Well I tell a lie I get one lecture off as my lecturer will be in Rome for a research thingy but that's it (and she told us at the begging of the module) I didn't at my last uni either. Have a word with the mature students advisor at the uni, they are normally pretty good with things like that. I didn't get a timetable handed to me but it was on my virtual learning thing. Also, if it's cash, again have a word with the advice centre they can organise grants/loans and they have ther cash ready and waiting.


----------



## madzone (Oct 21, 2010)

strung out said:


> so if you didn't want any suggestions on solutions, and you're not prepared to hear people telling you that it's fairly normal for unis not to have a half term, why the fuck did you make the thread? to have a load of people nodding and agreeing about how hard done by you are? or just so you can get angry at people and tell them to piss off?


 
The issue was already dealt with by about post #6.


Then, people started giving unwanted and frankly fucking stupid 'advice' like leave the kids on their own and for the last 5 pages people have been asking the same 3 questions over and over again. Not my fault *shrug*


----------



## Fingers (Oct 22, 2010)

you are a proper charmer  there is nothing like blaming Urban75 for your inability to sort your own life out


----------



## madzone (Oct 22, 2010)

You lot are blame obsessed 

Blame. Culpability...

Fucks sake - get over yourselves you pompous twats.


----------



## chilango (Oct 22, 2010)

Slightly off-topic, but as a comparison...

On my Art degree it was a similar-ish structure, studio space, sign in for studio work 9 till 5 everyday with the odd lecture thrown in a couple of times a week. In the 1st year it was structured projects, after that completely self-directed. There was no "timetable" as you'd understand it in many other courses. 

*You were expected in all day, every day. *

But, and it's a bloody big but....

It was easy enough to get time out of the studio.

Site specific work, research trips, _plein aire_ drawing/painting, using other parts of the campus' facilities etc etc. were all accepted as reason for missing hours, even days (and longer) and were signed in to the register in advance.

I missed fair chunks of studio time this way... For example a week in Amsterdam working on a site specific piece, finishing a long travelling trip (research...and it was!), and blagging 3 months off to extend my my Erasmus in Portugal.

They tended to be pretty flexible so long as you were putting the work in and getting the product out.

Different college though...


----------



## madzone (Oct 22, 2010)

I think it's different politically as well. They're having to justify having studio spaces for art students.

It wouldn't be such an issue if we weren't doing short projects and having another week off will mean I miss the entire project. I've already missed a hand in last Weds.


----------



## Idaho (Oct 22, 2010)

madzone said:


> You lot are blame obsessed
> 
> Blame. Culpability...
> 
> Fucks sake - get over yourselves you pompous twats.


 
While you spend your urban time ranting about daft things, and when they are pointed out as daft, you throw a total hissy fit.


----------



## madzone (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't think it's daft. You are entitled to your opinion of course


----------



## chilango (Oct 22, 2010)

madzone said:


> I think it's different politically as well. They're having to justify having studio spaces for art students.


 
Nah. That was a big issue even then sadly.

But we had a lot of students doing work that had to be done outside a traditional studio environment to add to that (sound artists, performance artists, environmental artists etc etc.) We *did* have to make our studio spaces appear needed and used if we were buggering off out!


----------



## madzone (Oct 22, 2010)

chilango said:


> Nah. That was a big issue even then sadly.
> 
> But we had a lot of students doing work that had to be done outside a traditional studio environment to add to that (sound artists, performance artists, environmental artists etc etc.) We *did* have to make our studio spaces appear needed and used if we were buggering off out!


 
I think after Christmas it'll be different because the work then is aparently going to be self-directed. Another thing that pisses me off is that poeple who have been and the disability assessor who did my DSA stuff said 'Oh Falmouth, you won't ever have to go in...' I fucking do though  They've started putting marks in the register against the days you aren't in. Actually some days I am in but I haven't signed the register because it's in a building accross the road and I can't walk there.

ETA - 3 days a week would be ideal for me.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 24, 2010)

do you not have a timetable? Doing my MSc this year I had to 'offload' eldest onto the grandparents ...


----------

